# Which portafilter do you prefer VSTor IMS ?



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

I have both, and at the moment I am using the IMS 18g.

Do you have any thought or observations?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

After using a VST 18g for a long time I tried out a IMS and didn't get a long with it at all, went in the cupboard and hasn't been seen since.

p.s. Basket not portafilter, sorry to be pedantic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Same as Dylan. VST all the way.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

VST now, although to confuse matters I thought the 17g LMS basket that I used when I was starting out was good.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a range of VST and IMS baskets, and use them with different coffees.

I find the VST are less forgiving, require a finer grind and the extractions look cleaner.

However, on some lighter roasted coffee I prefer the IMS which seems to let more oils through and there is added sweetness.

Purely my observations, having used both for several years, but not running any analytical side-by-side tests in a fully controlled environment.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Believe socratic are doing a side by side comparison. I've only used vst so don't have a comparison but they do seem to expose any errors in your preparation.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cant get on with the IMS. Struggled with the VST to start with, even going back to stock for a bit. only use VST now


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I have a range of VST and IMS baskets, and use them with different coffees.
> 
> I find the VST are less forgiving, require a finer grind and the extractions look cleaner.
> 
> ...


Glen, as I use mainly light roasts I quite like the IMS.

I have just changed to 18 in 36 out and have stayer with the IMS for now.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

glevum said:


> Cant get on with the IMS. Struggled with the VST to start with, even going back to stock for a bit. only use VST now


I struggled with the VST at first and when I got the IMS I had no problems at all.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Only used VST myself and will mostly continue to do so. Far more users and fans of VST imo over IMS or even, dare I say it, stock baskets!


----------

